# Need to find a home..............



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We have a red grizzle hen that needs a home. She was a racer that we purchased from someone else so this is not a bird that you can make a "pet" of. She will need to be put in a loft with other prisoner birds. Short story...........we put her with a cock bird on Nov. 3rd, 2004. They were together until Mid March. She never laid an egg. I've seen them "bill" and "mate" numerous times and we've raised babies from the cock bird. We separated them and put them together again on April 3rd. She still hasn't laid an egg. She will sit in her nest bowl and defend it furiously. We just don't have the room to keep a hen that won't lay. That was the purpose in buying her in the first place, to breed from. If someone is interested, all I want is the $25 to ship her. No box fee or any other money. I must be assured that she's going to a good home where she can live out her years. She's a 2001 hen so she's got lots of years left. If you want to see her picture, go to our web site, click on "our birds" and her number is 2001 PPH 0700. Now the two months that her and her mate were together, I did slip a fertile egg under her and after she and "Bo" sat on it for only 11 days, it hatched and they raised it just fine. I don't recommend that short of a time but I tried it to see what would happen. You could use her as a pumper I guess.


----------



## darius c (May 18, 2005)

she is a very pretty bird wher do you live at thank you for your time


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a question. My bird Blueberry, has been breeding with her mate a few weeks after her baby died and has been laying on her nest. No eggs. She is about 6 years old. so I think she might not be able to have any more babies. Can that happen? Or is she just going a little looney? Thanks
Taylor


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

darius, I live in Virginia.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TaylorGS, I'm no expert here but here is what I've come across. Some hens just don't "get into" laying eggs and raising babies. They are completely happy just being with their mate. I'm not saying that this it the situation with your hen. It's possible that she has a problem or it's possible that she just isn't ready to lay again yet. I would say, it she appears healthy and is not hunched up like she wants to lay but can't, either separate her and her mate for a couple of weeks and then try putting them together again and see what happens. Or just leave them be and see if she eventually lays. The hen I mentioned in the above post never laid an egg. She may be infertile and has always been and no one knew it. She was a racer before I got her so she was probably never allowed to mate, therefore her previous owner would not have known this. No one seemed interested in taking her off our hands so she's still here. I may try putting her with another cock just to see what happens. Anyway, with your hens age, it's possible that she's all out of eggs. I'm not sure if there is anything you can do to check. What I do know is that you can't MAKE her lay an egg. LOL. Good luck.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Beautiful*

she is a beauty. Did you find a home for her?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

no I did not. I had not seen your post. she's still in our loft and will be until some comes along and wants her.


----------

